# Bicep shape and peak



## OmarJackson (Dec 11, 2003)

could someone settle this once and for all, is bicep shape and peak completly genetic or can you train for higher peak?

i've heard that a muscle shape is predetermined and that contractions are either all or none, meaning you can't target a portion of a muscle when training it. 

But i have also heard that you can train for peak, just like you can target the upper chest rather than the lower chest. 

so..... can someone explain.

thank you.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yeah Buddy! *_
> is bicep shape and peak completly genetic?



YES!

you can train and build your arm, but you cannot create a peak, or change the shape, however it grows, it grows....the lucky ones have a peak.


----------



## OmarJackson (Dec 11, 2003)

> YES!
> 
> you can train and build your arm, but you cannot create a peak, or change the shape, however it grows, it grows....the lucky ones have a peak.



so basically concentration curls, cable curls, and all the rest of that crap is a waste of time?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2003)

absolutely not, you should use a variety of exercises to train/build the biceps.


----------



## 15-Inch-Biceps (Dec 11, 2003)

Good posts.  I had always wondered if shape and peak were exclusively gene-determined.  Thanks.


----------



## Flex (Dec 11, 2003)

they are genetically formed, as Prince said, but you can do certain exercises that will promote the most growth out of your genetically formed peak if that makes sense........

Prince, not all people are lucky that have peaked bi's. many are too short, and don't fill into the elbow. these people tend to have a harder time putting on mass to their bi's.....


----------



## Jem7V (Dec 11, 2003)

what is a peak??


----------



## plouffe (Dec 11, 2003)

Flex why would you want it to fill to the elbow, the insertion of the bicep about and inch in is ideal for a good ass shape.  I hope ya know what im saying.. lol


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 11, 2003)

If I remember correctly, Arnold's right arm had an INSANE peak... his left was good too, but imo there was a visual difference...

PS I have no idea if i'm saying the correct arm... right vs left, the whole video and photography thing reversing and what not confuses the hell out of me...


----------



## OmarJackson (Dec 11, 2003)

thats peak!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 11, 2003)

that's insane... and now he's my governor!! 

SWEET!


----------



## OmarJackson (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> that's insane... and now he's my governor!!






don't you mean _guvanah_?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 11, 2003)

or Guvahnaytah


----------

